

Show HN: How Zalando's Mobile engineers support 14M customers - nickdotmulder
http://tech.zalando.com/posts/mobile-engineering-at-zalando.html

======
doublerebel
Short but packed with real examples of what works for your release cycle and
feature management. Interesting that you've switched from Crashlytics to New
Relic.

Curious what size group this works well for -- how many are on your iOS team?

